# 1964 GTO Inside Trunk Release



## rottguy03 (Mar 20, 2015)

Evening All,
In March I purchased a '64 GTO that has more options than I thought existed in 1964 including an inside trunk release. The release is in the form of a "T" handle connected to a shielded cable (similar to a speedometer cable) that's mounted inside the glove compartment. The cable runs through the passenger compartment to the trunk lid and connects to the lock.
The cable wire that connects to the "T" handle broke and this feature no longer works on the car. I am trying to find a replacement cable and have checked with Ames and OPG, but no luck. Any suggestions on where I might be able to purchase a replacement cable and handle?
Thank you in advance for any suggestions.

Paul


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Really don't know of anyone offhand who would have it, but I bagged groceries in the mid 1960's while in school and know that many GM cars had this feature, pulling up in front of the store and popping the lid for us to put the groceries in.

You might try another forum if no one here comes up with anything (but I bet they will). The Olds (Cutlass/442), the Buick, and the Chevelle ones might have some thoughts that would be helpful.

Good luck with this!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Paul, Welcome to the forum! On the cable style trunk release, have you been able to look at cable where it sticks out of the casing. Ask, as am not aquainted with the cable in this particular very rare '64 option. Am much more aquainted with the vacuum releases and the electric trunk releases. 

When you noted a comparison to a speedo cable, the cable inside a speedo cable casing, itself, is near a 1/8" in diameter, it's a tightly wound cable, you can run the cable through 2 fingernails and feel each ridge, i.e., wrap of the outer wire cable. Speedo cables, one can replace the entire inner cable, the service cable has to be carefully measured, then tape wrapped around where it's going to be cut then the plastic tip heat installed on the end that that mates up with the back of the speedo head. Hood release cables, even very long ones that feed into the interior of he car, they are a stranded wire cable, but no where near as thick as a speedo cable. I'm sure in your case, the cable can be replaced. Do you have a picture of how the cable is terminated at the end where it attaches to the latch asm in the trunk?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, a lot of hood release cables are solid core....like heavy music wire. If the sheathing and handle are ok, I too am sure you can replace the inner cable fairly easily. Sounds like a neat car...any photos?


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Also, a lot of hood release cables are solid core....like heavy music wire. If the sheathing and handle are ok, I too am sure you can replace the inner cable fairly easily. Sounds like a neat car...any photos?


That is kind of what I was thinking... a cable is a cable. You just need to find something comparable in strength and length. Then just hook up the handle on one end and hook it to the trunk in the other.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The late model hood release cables that am aquainted with R & R'ing them, used a solid wire inside the casing, and all were fairly stiff. All the '70's GM hood release cables am aquainted with were made of a stranded wire surrounded by a casing, with these, the cable was a little more formable, that is something you are going to be up against when to routing a replacement cable or routing two joined together cables. If a few pics can be posted of the cable, where the ends terminate, it would really help. Short of viewing a few of these on '64 and 65's many years ago at Nationals, just haven't seen one.


----------



## rottguy03 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Inside Trunk Release*

Sorry for being away from this thread for so long. I enjoyed my car last year and wasn't too concerned about fixing the little imperfections but all that has changed. One of you fine folks had asked about pictures but for some reason I can't post them. So if you think you can help send me an e mail to [email protected] and I'll respond with pics. Thank you in advance


----------

